# Zebra Danios eat everything!



## cheesebread4 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 4 zebra danios, and whenever i try to feed my 5 ghost catfish the sinking pellets, my danios seem to eat it all before the catfish have a chance. How can i make sure my catfish are getting enough food? Also, is there another good schooling fish that wouldn't be such a pig?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1) Use food that floats and put it on one side of the tank so the danios are distracted, and then drop the pellets on the other side. 
2) Put the pellets in a net and empty it out on the bottom of the tank.

You mean shoaling... because there are little to no FW fish that school. Cardinal Tetras and Neon Tetras in my experience are not pigs.


----------



## cheesebread4 (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, I will probably give my danios to a friend and give the neon tetras a try, along with the plan for distracting them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Harlequin Rasboras are another good choice that aren't too piggy. And they school pretty well also (get at least six).


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have read ghost catfish can be picky eaters.
Do they seem to go after the pellets?
You may want to try frozen bloodworms or shrimp, feeding on opposite sides of the tank.


----------

